# The Flash: Skandal-Schauspieler bringt Warner Bros. in Bedrängnis



## Quinzel (20. Juni 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *The Flash: Skandal-Schauspieler bringt Warner Bros. in Bedrängnis* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *The Flash: Skandal-Schauspieler bringt Warner Bros. in Bedrängnis*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Worrel (20. Juni 2022)

Vorschlag für den Titel der Autobiographie:

"How to ruin your career in 10 easy steps"


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. Juni 2022)

Irgendwie hat die DC-Kino-Marke ständig Scheisse am Schuh.


----------



## ivans (21. Juni 2022)

Ihr schreibt über einen Skandal ohne über den Skandal zu schreiben ?
Seine "gewaltausbrüche", verhaftungen und "unangemessenes Verhalten" sind noch die KLEINSTEN Problem dieses Typen.


----------



## Frullo (22. Juni 2022)

DCEU ohne Ezra Miller geht, DCEU ohne Flash geht gar nicht. Klar, aufgrund des Multiversums kann man auch einer Gal Gadot und einem Jason Momoa einen Flash von Erde 23032892 an die Seite stellen - allerdings stellt sich dann die Frage, warum man im nächsten Flash-Film einen Flash etabliert bzw. festigt, der nicht mehr aufkreuzen soll.

Naja, eventuell muss dann halt das Ende dieses anstehenden Filmes so umgeschrieben werden, dass die Figur von Ezra Miller am Ende stirbt - Kontinuitäts-Problem erledigt.

Aber ehrlich gesagt, empfinde ich das filmische DC-Universum als ein ziemlich grosses Flickwerk. So würde beispielsweise der Batman aus "The Batman" - der mir überraschend gut gefallen hat! - so gar nicht zu Jason Momoa's Aquaman-Universum passen, weil ersteres eher in Richtung Film Noir geht, während letzteres doch eher Fantasy ist.

Meiner Meinung nach müsste jemand mal den Mut haben, auf den Reset-Knopf zu drücken und sämtliche DC-Charaktere neu zu besetzen und dann einen grossen Story-Bogen zu planen. Erst dann könnte ein DCEU entstehen, dass sich tatsächlich so anfühlt, als würden alle Geschichten in derselben Welt spielen.


----------



## Worrel (22. Juni 2022)

Hat irgendwie was, daß ausgerechnet der Flash-Darsteller seine Karriere _besonders schnell _in den Sand setzt ...


----------



## aragon2000 (22. Juni 2022)

Grant Gustin aus der TV Serie wird immer wieder vorgeschlagen.  Obwohl er die Rolle dort sehr gut gespielt, war immer meine Lieblings Superhelden Serie, wäre das Problem das er die ganzen "Story Altlasten" aus der Serie mit sich rumträgt.

Der TV Serien Flash kann in der Zeit reisen, sich durch Wände beamen. In Parallel Universen reisen. Seine Gefolgschaft müßte eigentlich auch irgendwie mit dabei sein sonst wäre es komisch.

Sicher besser einen Reset zu machen und eine neue Story zu erzählen.

Ich finde Tom Holland sollte Flash werden. 

Wäre ziemlich witzig wenn er in beiden Universen tätig ist, ein paar Gags einbauen das er versucht Wände hoch zu klettern, runterfällt.

"Ach so, das geht ja hier nicht".

Versucht Spinnenfäden abzuschießen

"Verdammt, geht auch nicht."

In einer Szene eine Spinne die ihm auf der Schulder rumkrabbelt.

"Sie hat mich gebissen."

Ich glaube das würde super ankommen


----------

